# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du lịch 2-9: Không tăng giá, thêm khuyến mãi

## dungntn

Còn khoảng 3 tuần nữa mới đến ngày kỷ niệm Quốc khánh (2-9) nhưng nhiều  công ty du lịch tại TPHCM đã thiết kế và giới thiệu tour sớm cho kỳ nghỉ  lễ này. Theo đó, giá tour hầu như không tăng và còn có thêm khuyến mãi  cho khách mua tour sớm, giảm giá cho một số tour, đặc biệt là những  chương trình có hợp tác với hàng không.


 
Một số công ty du lịch như Vietravel, Fiditourist, Thế Hệ Trẻ, Du  lịch Việt, Dịch vụ Lữ hành Saigontourist... đều cho biết giá tour trong  lễ này không tăng, thậm chí còn giảm đến vài chục phần trăm, nhất là  với những tour kết hợp với Vietnam Airlines.

 Dịp lễ này, các công ty du lịch tổ chức rất nhiều tour dài chừng  3-4 ngày, chỉ có một số tour đi phía Bắc kéo khoảng  dài 6-7 ngày.

Công ty Du lịch Thế Hệ Trẻ tổ chức 2 tour khám phá Đông Bắc với  thời gian 6 ngày 5 đêm và 7 ngày 6 đêm, cùng khởi hành ngày 30- 8.  Ngoài những điểm thuần túy trên cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn như thăm cột cờ  Lũng Cú, nhà họ Vương, tham dự chợ phiên, đèo Mã Pì Lèng... du khách sẽ  xuôi dòng sông Gâm hồ Ba Bể, tiếp tục đi tới hang Ngườm Ngao,thác Bản  Giốc...

Giá tour trọn gói 6 ngày 5 đêm  này là 9.865.000 đồng/khách và  11.436.000 đồng/khách cho tour còn lại. Tour này giảm giá đến 35% so  với giá bình thường, nhờ chương trình hợp tác kích cầu giữa du lịch và  Vietnam Airlines.

Fiditour giới thiệu chùm tour nội địa Biển xanh - Hải đảo; Tây  nguyên huyền thoại; Đường Trường Sơn 3 di sản và Hà Nội nghìn năm văn  hiến với giá tour giảm đến 30%. Một số tour tham khảo như tour Phú Quốc  giảm 1.579.000 đồng, còn lại 5.195.000 đồng/khách; tour Côn Đảo giảm  300.000 đồng, còn 6.465.000 đồng/khách; tour Hà Nội - Ninh Bình - Hạ  Long - Yên Tử 4 ngày 3 đêm giảm 3.850.000 đồng, còn 7.500.000  đồng/khách; tour Hà Nội - Lào - Cai - Sapa 4 ngày 3 đêm giảm 3.450.000  đồng, còn 7.695.000 đồng/khách; tour Động Thiên Đường Huế - La Vang - Đà  Nẵng - Hội An - Bà Nà 5 ngày 4 đêm giảm 900.000 đồng, còn 8.295.000  đồng/khách.

Công ty Du lịch Vietravel hợp tác với VietJetAir giảm đến 3,3  triệu đồng cho tuyến Hà Nội - Lạng Sơn - Cao Bằng - thác Bản Giốc - hồ  Ba Bể - Sơn Tây trong 6 ngày, giá còn 9,9 triệu đồng; tour Châu Đốc -  Núi Cấm - Cần Thơ giảm 15% so với đầu tháng 7-2013.

Công ty Dịch vụ Lữ hành Saigontourist cũng cho biết giá tour  trong dịp lễ 2-9 không tăng, nhiều tour còn giảm giá. Du khách có thể  chọn tour đi Buôn Ma Thuột, Hà Nội, Hải Phòng, Sapa, Đà Nẵng hay Nha  Trang, Đà Lạt, Phan Thiết, miền Tây… với mức giá dao động 2,5-6,5 triệu  đồng; từ Hà Nội đi Phú Quốc, Huế, Nha Trang hay Hạ Long, Cát Bà, Hà  Giang, Sapa, Cao Bằng, giá từ 3,25 triệu đồng…

Tại Saigontourist, lễ 2-9 này là dịp lễ lần đầu tiên công ty  giới thiệu chùm tour du lịch đường sông, bên cạnh chùm tour đường hàng  không và đường bộ. Một số tour có thể tham khảo như tour kết hợp thăm  địa đạo Củ Chi, nhà vườn Long Phước, Làng du lịch Bình Quới thưởng thức  ẩm thực đất phương Nam…  trong nửa ngày; tour đến Cần Giờ, Long An dài 1  ngày. Giá tour từ 294.000 - 2,23 triệu đồng/khách.

     Các địa chỉ mua tour dịp 2-9
 - *Fiditour:* Liên hệ qua số điện thoại 08 3914 14 14, email: fidi@fiditour.com.
 - *Thế Hệ Trẻ:* Liên hệ qua số điện thoại 08 39971238/ 38422432, email: thehetre@hcm.fpt.vn.
 - *Saigontourist:* Liên hệ với công ty qua số điện thoại 0912.714.842 hoặc qua website: Du lich Thu Dong cung Saigontourist.



(Theo didulich.net)

----------

